# Advice for shooting framed artwork through glass.



## aMac (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been asked by a family friend to help record and catalogue his paintings and artwork, and while most of it is large canvases and un-framed drawings, he has pointed out quite a few which are framed/mounted and behind glass.

These works are decades old and removing them from behind the glass won't be practical.
Does anyone have any advice for shooting these?

For the normal canvas and un-mounted pieces I've got access some Gemini flashes and soft boxes so I don't foresee any problems there, but dealing with the framed pieces is giving me worry.

What I'm initially thinking of is grabbing a large piece of black cloth to cover the floor and tripod, angling the piece down slightly (or at least shoot it from higher up) and hoping for the best.

I'm going to try some tests at my house over the next few days but I'd appreciate any input!


----------



## Pure (Apr 28, 2009)

Would a CPL do the trick?


----------



## aMac (Apr 28, 2009)

I assume that wouldn't work with flashes, but perhaps if I can light them with daylight?


----------



## Pure (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought CPL's stop reflected light?


----------



## Guido44 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just an amateur here but, I saw a post like this before. It's been a while so ...

The best advice I remember reading was to shoot from an angle, so the flash doesn't ruin your shot. Then use PS and use the "free transform tool", or "transform" then one of the other options.

I'm no PS expert either, manys others here are so maybe they could tell you in more detail.

Hope that helps.

dan


----------



## aMac (Apr 28, 2009)

Polarising filters only work on polarised light sources (like the sun).
This site explains it well.

Polarizing Filters

Flashes don't produce polarised light.


----------



## aMac (Apr 28, 2009)

Guido44 said:


> Just an amateur here but, I saw a post like this before. It's been a while so ...
> 
> The best advice I remember reading was to shoot from an angle, so the flash doesn't ruin your shot. Then use PS and use the "free transform tool", or "transform" then one of the other options.
> 
> ...



Yeah, this is how I was thinking. I just hope I can get it lit and avoid as little ambient reflection as possible! Of course the proposed room for doing all this has white walls and several windows u_u


----------



## Pure (Apr 28, 2009)

Whoops.  I'm an idiot.


----------



## dl4449 (Apr 28, 2009)

This was shot through a glass on an angle. Couldn't remove because the original was cracked. Shot outdoors under a covered patio

Troy


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 28, 2009)

This book will explain just how to do it..
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Light-Science-Introduction-Photographic-Lighting/dp/0240802756]Amazon.com: Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Paul Fuqua: Books[/ame]   and worth every penny!!

good shooting


----------

